
Ask HN: How to go back to classic Gmail? - oliv__
So, it appears Google has decided that everyone now has to use their new &quot;better&quot; version of Gmail.<p>I personally can&#x27;t stand it, it&#x27;s way too much, animations all over the place, it feels cluttered and over the top.<p>Any suggestions for going back? If it&#x27;s not possible, I am seriously considering jumping off to another provider so suggestions there would also be appreciated as a second option.<p>Thanks!
======
subbz
Update your bookmarks to:
[https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/](https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/)

~~~
phnk
Now redirects to a page titled "Do you really want to use HTML Gmail?" \--
which speaks volumes about the new UI is being much more coercitive on the
user than previous ones.

------
RandomGuyDTB
I wish I knew... Anyway, ditto: The new Gmail looks awful to me. So does the
new Chrome actually. I wish there was an option to roll back to 2015 in terms
of design for everything.

~~~
billylindeman
Agreed. Not everything needs a "fresh" look. The new reddit design is terrible
and once they make that permanent I'll probably just stop using it as much.

------
ldm001
The number of posts from people who dislike the new Gmail is large,
particularly those (like me) who have difficulty reading it. There is a
petition at [https://www.change.org/p/google-inc-change-gmail-back-so-
it-...](https://www.change.org/p/google-inc-change-gmail-back-so-it-is-
readable)

------
FroshKiller
The first option on the settings menu (click the gear icon) is "Go back to
classic Gmail."

~~~
oliv__
Not anymore :(

~~~
jeffmould
Mine still has the ability to switch back (Gear - Back to Classic Gmail).
However, when I do switch back it pops up and says I will be forced to the new
version in 1 week. I guess it is wishful thinking that if a lot of people
switch back, Google may get the hint their new interface is horrible.

------
Alex3917
Have you tried setting it to Comfortable? That's pretty similar to classic
Gmail.

~~~
dyeje
I don't like the new design either but this made it bearable.

~~~
is_true
The new compose button is horrible.

------
emperorfin
Here's how:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18096225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18096225)

------
tunm065
You can disable java script and use the html version instead

~~~
eb0la
Thw html version is much faster and needs way less resources than the new and
'improved' gmail.

